# Horizon Smoker Quality



## johngolf01 (Aug 10, 2019)

Have a chance to pick up a used one of these used for a great deal.  Anyone have any experience with these?  Seems like a quality build.

Thanks for any feedback!

http://www.horizonbbqsmokers.com/backyard-smokers-1/16-classic-smoker


----------



## TomCrump (Aug 11, 2019)

You may want to look up "Boring Baby Boomer" on You Tube. He has a nice review of his Horizon Marshall smoker.

He has four smokers, in all, so he should have some valid opinions on his cooker.

Just a hint, he likes it !


----------



## johngolf01 (Aug 11, 2019)

Coll will check it out.  Thanks.

Picking it up tomorrow night, all 380lbs...


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 12, 2019)

I've had a 20" for 13 years, love it..


----------

